# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Odwarstwienie siatkówki?

## casceres

Witam, to mój pierwszy post na forum. Niestety od razu z (tak mi się wydaje) poważnym problemem. 

Sytuacja wygląda następująco. Od urodzenia mam dość dużą wadę wzroku, która przez pewien czas się pogłębiała. Około 18 roku życia na szczęście się zatrzymała uśredniając na -8 dioptriach. Z racji rozmiaru wady chodzę na regularne co półroczne kontrole do okulisty. Ostatnią taką kontrolę miałem w połowie stycznia. Badanie dna oka oraz inne dziwne rzeczy których nazwy już nie pamiętam  :Smile: . Reasumując okulistka nie dostrzegła nic niepokojącego i kolejną wizytę mam dopiero w lipcu. Jednak od kilku tygodni obserwuję pewne niepokojące mnie objawy które mogą niestety sugerować to co w tytule. Są to mianowicie:
- męty w polu widzenia, o ile wcześniej również je miałem i zostałem poinformowany że to naturalna rzecz i większość ludzi dotyka takie zjawisko to teraz jest ich zdecydowanie więcej, nie jest to już 1 czy 2 małe punkciki lecz w prawym oku regularnie pojawia mi się dość długa nitka zawijająca się w różne wzorki. W lewym oku sytuacja jest lepsza ale w porównaniu z powiedzmy sytuacją pół roku temu jest ich również dużo więcej
- nadwrażliwość na światło choć nie wiem czy dobrze określam to zjawisko, patrząc na silne punktowe źródło światła (reflektor samochodu, neon reklamowy itp.) przez dłuższy czas po odwróceniu wzroku zostaje mi w polu widzenia ślad czy plama która zanika dopiero po upływie kilku minut. 
- coś w rodzaju szumienia przed oczami. Patrząc na czystą, jednolitą, jasną powierzchnię nie jest dla mnie w 100% klarowna lecz właśnie jakby trochę szumi

Niestety tylko w wypadku 1ego zjawiska jest to obserwacja obiektywna, tzn. wiem że w porównaniu z czasem przeszłym na pewno się nasiliła, na pozostałe 2 nie zwracałem wcześniej kompletnej uwagi więc nie mogę być pewien że wcześniej tez nie występowały i w jakim stopniu. Dopiero wczoraj podsumowałem wszystko i uznałem że jest to jednak powód do niepokoju. Sprawdziłem objawy odwarstwienia i niestety są zbliżone.

W związku z tym chciałbym się poradzić co do tego jak teraz postępować. Jestem studentem i swojego długoletniego okulistę mam daleko. Pozostają mi 3 opcje:
- natychmiast zapisać się do prywatnego okulisty wydać pieniądze na życie na następne 2 tygodnie i upewnić się co i jak
- zarejestrować się do swojego okulisty i pójść do niego za miesiąc
- nie przejmować się i w połowie lipca pójść na umówioną wizytę.

Bardzo proszę o przemyślane odpowiedzi. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------

